# Identify two types of African Cichlids!



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey guys I have two different types of African cichlids I need help identifying. I believe they are both females! I was only able to upload one picture as I'm using my phone, ill try and get the other up soon! 
Thanks for your help, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

This is the other


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Okay so I'm not sure what the first one is.

Second picture looks like a Hap. and the yellow one is a yellow lab.


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Really, What about eureka red? 
And if anyone else could help me find out that would be amazing!


----------



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

I would also bet that it is a hap but that's all i guess! btw how big is that tank?


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Hmmm anyone have any idea what the one with the black spot could be? 
Its a 40 gallon tank


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Reis said:


> Hmmm anyone have any idea what the one with the black spot could be?
> Its a 40 gallon tank


Assuming you're talking about the fish in the first post?

I'm pretty sure its a female judging by the rounded dorsal and anal fin at the back. Males are pointy and extend to the tail.

I would say its a Copadichromis however not sure which one. Quite a few of the Malawi Hap females have the three black dots.
--
Paul


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

First photo: I think its one of the two species, Capidochromis borleyi "Mbenji" or Capidochromis cyneus. I've seen some Mbenji in the GTA over the last 4 months...so I'm leaning that way

Second photo: Eureka peacock of sorts.


----------

